# MNRP arrest poachers - recover 87 striped bass over two night surveillance



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hiding them in storm drains...




> FISHING CREEK, Md. - The Maryland Department of Natural Resources says nine men were charged with possessing striped bass in a closed season during a two-night surveillance operation on Saturday and Sunday in Dorchester County. Natural Resources Police recovered 87 striped bass in total, officials said.
> 
> On Saturday night, a Natural Resources Police officer reportedly observed four men catching striped bass on Fishing Creek Bridge on Hoopers Island Road. After catching the fish, the men allegedly hid them in storm drains on the bridge. Officials say the officer recovered 14 fish and charged the following men with possessing striped bass in a closed season: 34-year-old Juan Manuel Bravo of Hyattsville, 26-year-old Emerson DeJesus Vargas Campos of Riverdale, 22-year-old Jairo Dario Ramierez of Upper Marlboro and 23-year-old Elmer Antonio Castillo Araniva, also of Upper Marlboro.
> 
> ...


http://www.wmdt.com/news/maryland/natural-resources-police-recover-87-striped-bass-over-two-night-surveillance-in-dorchester-county/435103147


----------



## JollyJimbo (May 20, 2013)

cheap fine I think, they should be fined $1,500 / fish to really deter folks from these illegal activities


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

jollyjimbo said:


> cheap fine i think, they should be fined $1,500 / fish to really deter folks from these illegal activities


exactly!


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

....don't even go there KRACKA


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

All bridges have storm drains. Most bridges have stripers. opcorn:


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

A wall will fix a lot of these issues.........


----------



## nhunter344 (Oct 14, 2016)

I prefer to keep my fishing apolitical, but my feeling is throw the book at 'em regardless of legal status.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

andypat said:


> All bridges have storm drains. Most bridges have stripers.


If only there was a way we could keep the stripers out of the storm drains? Hmmmm
Andy, go down to the lab and run some tests. Have the report on my desk by morning. The Comissioner has been all over my ass after that stunt you pulled last week. Screw this up and you'll be walking a beat for a month!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Glad to see my tax dollars put to good use! Need to get tougher on these poachers. Geez 70 stripers they were going to sell them to someone.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

1BadF350 said:


> If only there was a way we could keep the stripers out of the storm drains? Hmmmm
> Andy, go down to the lab and run some tests. Have the report on my desk by morning. The Comissioner has been all over my ass after that stunt you pulled last week. Screw this up and you'll be walking a beat for a month!


-----LOL! One hundred percent the other drivers fault. If that is what your talking about. LOL!


----------



## Jason Mason (May 19, 2015)

Down at the town and creek pier last summer l seen a of group of spanish guys running back and forth to there cars hiding stripers, they were even tossing a grill net keeping everything in sight


----------



## Jason Mason (May 19, 2015)

Group of,dam auto correct


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

http://http://news.maryland.gov/dnr/2016/12/21/natural-resources-police-apprehend-deer-poachers/


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

http://http://news.maryland.gov/dnr/2016/06/27/two-poachers-banned-from-striped-bass-fishery/


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

http://http://news.maryland.gov/dnr/2016/05/09/oyster-poacher-under-lifetime-ban-gets-jail-time-six-charged-with-striped-bass-violations/


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

http://http://www.the-chesapeake.com/2016/03/11/pirate-poachers-of-the-chesapeake-all-the-governors-outlaw-watermen/


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

What is the difference between poachers?  If you are white your race does not matter - if you are brown then race matters - poachers are poachers


----------



## nhunter344 (Oct 14, 2016)

Talapia said:


> What is the difference between poachers? If you are white your race does not matter - if you are brown then race matters - poachers are poachers


Totally agree, poaching is poaching. Now I don't believe in profiling, but if I have limited resources when it comes to enforcement, I'm going to target groups that have a proclivity towards illegal fishing. I think I've said elsewhere that even though its wrong, Ill give the guy with a single slightly undersized striper a pass (with a hefty fine of course), but when it comes to obvious poaching (hiding fish in a storm drain), then they lose their license on the spot and any/all tackle/vehicles/boats confiscated. Might put a dent in the poaching knowing that if you get caught, you're walking home or calling someone to bail you out at the police station.

This is all a dream though. Tough legislation will never pass because even though Bubba went out and knowingly poached, Bubba still needs his car so he get to work. In my eyes, Bubba should've thought of that before breaking the law. If you really think about it, you can go get drunk, drive and kill someone and you get a ticket and the worse you have to worry about is a civil suit from the family of the guy you killed. If the govt wont do anything about that, what makes any of us think that they are really going to crack down on poaching?

Sorry for the rant.


----------

